# Another Road Trip



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Auction comming up this weekend. It's suppose to have 4 older Case tractors on this auction. I just got back from picking up my trailer as I plan to take it with me on this trip. Will fill you all in when I get back saturday night. This trip should only be about 200 miles round trip. Also taking the old dually as I can put more on the trailer with it.    
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Buy some good stuff caseman and we want to see pictures and have fun.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

have a good time can you get all 4 on your trailer at once?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Buy some good stuff caseman and we want to see pictures and have fun.
> Jody *


Jody, 
Will try to remember the camera. I have pictures of 3 of the 4 case tractors already. There not listed on the auction bill but was told they would be auctioned with the other stuff, am hoping they will go cheap     
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *have a good time can you get all 4 on your trailer at once? *


Hmmmm, wonder if all four would fit cross ways, never thought about that.    
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

cool... good luck and happy bidding.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *have a good time can you get all 4 on your trailer at once? *


Bear,
Only was 3 tractors, and no three won't fit on my trailer either so I got another trip to make


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well after being in three states I made it back. I may have lost my #ss but at least I hade a place to turn to      more later.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

All right caseman so this is your new toy looks good more pictures:jumprope: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Info on the Case Tractors. These tractors were located at the old town of Hammond MT. The only thing that is left is the old store, grain building, and a Post office. This stretch of road is a well travel road and most anyone that travel it knew these old Case Tractors sat there. The previous owner used them to run grain aguers.

Once I started working at our local CNH dealer I started to meet customers from that area and found out who owned them. Last fall I contacted the owner and set up a meeting to look at the tractors. I lloked them over and asked what he wated for them and he said he didn't know, I made a ridiculously low offer for the Case D. That was when he told me that he also had another LA and he wanted 3000.00 for the 2 running LA's and the Case D. He then would throw in the parts LA and I would have to load them myself. Needless to say we never made a deal.

A friend stopped bu last Feb and mentioned that the guy had a sale on the 27th of Feb (same day he was telling me this). I found out later that the sale wasn't till the 27th of March and the Case tractors weren't listed. Since word was out about the sale questions about the Case tractors were a mystery. After contacting the auctioneer he said that when the sale bill was printed the owner wasn't going to sell them, it wasn't till later he decided to sell them. So to end the story they now have a new home. Feel free to look over the pictures of before and after. I still need to go back and get the parts tractor. Hopefully some day when the wind isn't blowing.        

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ca...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/my_photos

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Well after being in three states I made it back. I may have lost my #ss but at least I hade a place to turn to      more later.
> caseman-d
> 
> :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm *


are those threshing machines in the background??? are they yours?
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *are those threshing machines in the background??? are they yours?
> Ryan *


Ryan,
Yes them are threshing machines. Some are owned by members and others were donated to the club. We do have a couple that we use during the show for threshing in August. None of them belong to me.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Posted the wrong reply on the case S post. Was meant for here. Hopefully if the weather cooperates I hope to go after the other Case LA I bought last weekend. Got front tires loaded up and hope the back tire will take air. Its cool and windy here today, brrrrrrrrrr
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good looking tractors caseman is the one lpg?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *good looking tractors caseman is the one lpg? *


Bear,
The LP is a Case Model D, thats was the main reason for going. Haven't seen many of them around here. The guy last fall told me it would run. Will see this summer.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here is a D or DV w/e they call it http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64987&query=retrieval
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

thats really rough looking shape and looks like rear end might be locked up? They definatly had to drag it and those tires werent turning.
Ryan


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Was that Case that had the Crossmotor also ?
Rodster


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *here is a D or DV w/e they call it http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64987&query=retrieval
> Ryan *


Looks Like a redular D model to me, has wrong exhaust for DO, Haven't found a picture of a DV but they would have a hard tome convincing me it's a DV. Would have to see the serial number tag and the serial number on engine block. I say its a regular D.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Was that Case that had the Crossmotor also ?
> Rodster *


Rodster
Case built various sizes and modles of the cross motor from 1917-1929.
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

What is a cross motor?
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *here is a D or DV w/e they call it http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64987&query=retrieval
> Ryan *


Farmallmaniac,

I need to correct myself on this one. I had another gentleman look at it and he says it is a DV without it's full sheetmetal. He said that by liiking at how narrow the rear is that the DV had shorer axle than the Case D. He also checked the serial number to confirm it as a DV. I myself don't see it so I do need to study up some more. So disregaurd my previous post on this matter.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *What is a cross motor?
> Ryan *


Farmamaniac
Maybe this will help!

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=128652&foldername=Case+10-18+crossmotor+#27845

and another site of intrest

http://members.tripod.com/Rumelypull/TractorPICS1.html


----------

